# First day on amitript. increase



## Guest (Sep 9, 2000)

Hi everyone!Last night I took the 75 mg of amitript. and was able to go to bed 2 hours earlier than I have been! There was not any inside shaking before I went to sleep. This morning the shaking I awoke to was slower and not as fast and hard. Maybe this is going to work? Sure hope so!!! Thanks for your encourement!Take care! JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2000)

JM,I certainly hope it works for you too. I do not experience the shaking that you are talking about, however, I wake, wide-awake, at various times during the night. I'd be interested in knowing if the amitryptilene let you sleep 7 or 8 hours without waking up in the middle.I wish you continued success with this med.calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i just raised mine as well,the restful sleep i was getting when i first started,aint so restful anymore.hope im not raising meds forever. be nice if this worked for you,and you didnt need any other meds.take care,denny.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2000)

I had replied on the other elavil topic that I used to take 10 mg elavil several months ago and it seemed to help more than I thought. I quit taking it about May and slowly but surely my sleeping pattern is the worst ithas ever been. Night before last, I actually had insomnia which I have never ever had. I'm always able to fall asleep, just can't stay asleep. I decided to take the last of my elavil until I see the doc on Sept 21. I took 10 mg last night and I slept through until 4:30!!!!!!!!! I feel so much better today, it's incredible. Elavil just may end up being my drug of choice....Lynne


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2000)

I started on Amitriptyline about 3 weeks ago. The most significant change I have noticed is in the sleep I get. I take the tablet (25mg) about a hour before I intend to sleep and I sleep the whole night through. I haven't been able to do that for many years. One thing I have noticed though is that if I do awake during the night I may do things that I have no memory of doing. Example; turning on the radio or switching off the light etc.. I've obviously done these things during a short period of wakening but can't remember doing them. It's no big deal I guess but worth mentioning maybe. Question: I notice that the Amitriptyline comes with a warning about "no alcohol" Does anyone know if this is a standard warning or are there real dangers attached to taking alochol with it.. (I'm not talking about getting blind drunk - I mean a couple of glasses of wine or the like)...?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Hi Keeragh,I was going to wait until tomorrow to respond to the posts but I just had to reply to your question.When I first started taking elivil about 8 years ago, no one warned me about alcohol. I went to a party, had 3 drinks, had to be carried home and my husband had to undress me and put me to bed, I don't remember. So I asked my doctor, he was upset that he hadn't mentioned it, and he explained that elivil enhances the effects of alcohol, turning 1 beer into the equivalent of 3 zombies (a very strong drink, if you haven't heard of it) he warned me that consuming too much alcohol could lead to coma and/or death. A very interesting thing to know when you already drank. So I guess I was lucky. I seldomly drank, just once or twice a year, on very special occasions, but now I drink even less than that, perhaps a glass of wine once a year, and I get get drunk just on that. Though you might like to know.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Thanks for your reply. I hope it's useful to others too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2000)

Dear Calida,Yes, Amitript. along with valerian root were giving me 7 to 8 hours of sleep. Then I started having many wakeful nights. I woke up most nights at 4 am. (My pharmacist told me it was safe to take amtript. and valerian root together.) Then I began having more and more wakeful nights. I was tired of being tired. My Dr. increased the amitript. from 50 mg to 75. I am now waking restful and refreshed, can get up at 9 am and not noon or later and feel better. The shaking at bedtime has stopped. But I still have the morning shaking and my heart races for about 30 seconds. If this continues I will have to call my Dr. a week early and ask for something that won't make my heart race. Be sure to check out amtript. side effects as some are not great. Take care!! JM


----------

